# Name change



## Moni17 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know the topic of name change has come up a few times on this forum and that some adopters have been allowed (and indeed encouraged) to change a child's name where the name is unusual
and the child is at risk of being identified in the future by birth parents.
On the other hand  some agencies have refused a name change  on any grounds.  We adopted our daughter last summer then aged 11 months  and the birth mother has now had another baby who we are looking to adopt but we are concerned about the name given (albeit not registered)  as it is highly unusual. I am worried about the response we will receive when we raise this issue with the SW and I would ideally like to find out the policy on name change for the agency concerned. With this in mind, I wondered if anyone with experience of name change (either way) in the South East would be willing to PM with details of their experience and the agency involved. The other complication is that we are being asked to consider foster to adopt with  a placement order pending our assessment as second time adopters and I wondered whether anyone has been able to change a name in similar circumstances. By way of background, the birth mother is not engaging at all in the proceedings. Thanks in advance for any responses X


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Messaged you


----------



## m222soo (Mar 7, 2012)

Our little boys name was highly identifiable in our opinion but our social worker was not that bothered, we have called him something different but phonetically similar since he has been with us and he has adapted to it no problem.  We have not told the social workers but have discussed with our lawyer who was in agreement with what we have done...legally we are just not sure when we can actually change his name ?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

When adoption order is applied for you fill in saying what the child will be known as in the future. You cannwrite anything you want there no one can stop you x


----------

